# Reversing Camera



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Im back to the forum again with a new TT.  ** Pics will come Soon.

Im looking at fitting a Reversing/rear view camera to my TT. I have an Aftermarket Pioneer head unit.

Could you guys please post some pics where you have installed your cameras? I have searched the forums but dont seem to find anything that helps.

I have seen those Cameras that fit into the Numberplate light but those arent compatible with the headunit i have.

Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

I have one installed and the unit takes the place of one of the reg lights with an incorporated LED to keep it legal. It works very well with my RNSe which automatically switches to it when reverse is selected. I have no idea how easy it is with your headunit but I would imagine it's very similar.


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

CWJ,

Did you get the reversing camera retrofitted? I'm looking at the one on Hazy Days website and it looks quite good. I don't have the parking sensors but have you found the reversing camera to be quite useful?

Also, what is the little LED light like? Does it look a bit odd next to the normal license plate light?


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

I had mine fitted by Hazzy Dayz. Like yourself I had no parking sensors and didn't like the aftermarket appearance when retrofitted. The camera is excellent an gives you a very good view of everything behind you. The built-in LED is actually very similar to the native bulb although there is a subtle difference. The camera is slightly more costly but I would highly recommend it.

I can post a pic tomorrow if you like?


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

That would be great! thanks. For a few more bucks, it seems better than having the parking sensors sitting proud of the bodywork.


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey Guys,

If you could post some pics that would be great


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Pictures as promised.

The actual unit looks exactly like a normal registration light so I didn't bother taking a picture of it. You can see from the first picture that the bootlid partially obscures the view but this detracts minimally from its usefulness.


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures CWJ! It looks like a nice and discrete installation. I have one worry. It looks like the angle of view from the camera is a bit narrow (I'm not meaning the area cut off by the boot lid). I'm worried the camera won't see obstacles at the extreme edges of the bumper. Is that a problem/worry that you have found with using the camera?


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

To be honest it has never been a problem as normally whatever is just outside the view is visible in your mirrors. Having previously had parking sensors on another car which can miss things like bollards and poles I think this is much better.


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback CWJ! The reversing camera looks like a winner!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Has anyone looked into the possibility of fitting a reversing camera to their car which displays the trajectory lines on the RNS-e screen ala the one that can be fitted to a R8?


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

So Has anyone else fitted a reversing camera?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

I have the camera (wireless), the IMA Kufatec adaptor, the cable, the VCDS, the RSNE, the car :wink: , the inclination - just dont have the time :evil:


----------

